# Teichlandschaft bei "Offene Gärten im Hohen Fläming"



## Moorpietsche (11. Mai 2009)

Einladung
Liebe Teich- und Gartenliebhaber. 
Am 20. und 21.Juni 2009 nehmen wir mit unserem Garten und den Teichen am " Tag der offenen Gärten im Hohen Fläming" unter dem Motto "Teichlandschaften" teil.
Forumsmitglieder aus dem Raum Potsdam Mittelmark, Berlin und Wittenberg/ Dessau sind dazu herzlich eingeladen. Beginn ist an beiden Tagen in Treuenbrietzen um 10 Uhr.
Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## axel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichlandschaft bei "Offene Gärten im Hohen Fläming"*

Hallo Klaus 

Na Prima  Ich bin dabei .
Gute Idee an dem Tag der offenen Gärten mitzumachen 
Ich komme am 21. Juni .
Wenn ich nicht noch so Baustellen wie Wasserfall und Steg hätte könnte ich an der Aktion auch teilnehmen .
 Hab aber nur einen kleinen Garten mit  vielen Sträuchern und Blumen und dem Teich .
Ich schau mir das mal bei Dir an wieviele Tausende Besucher da kommen 

Lg
axel


----------



## HD-Torsten (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichlandschaft bei "Offene Gärten im Hohen Fläming"*

Mal sehen, vielleicht schauen wir mal vorbei


----------

